# Aponogeton care info wanted



## pepetj (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi you all.

In June 2009 (three months ago) I rescued this Aponogeton plant from the guy I purchase aquarium plants. It was barely alive due to shallow water and likely harmed by lack of light. I ended up planting it in one of my tallest tank (Aqueon 26 bow), a US29gal tall tank where I keep a pair of Angelfish, a school of Panda Corydoras, a shoal of Khuli Loaches, five Yellow Nose Shrimps (native of Hispaniola, where I live) and several small snails (Ramshorn among them). I also keep (came as hitch-hikers) a beautiful colony of small, substrate dwellers, "dancing" small freshwater worms.

My substrate is a mixture of Eco-Complete and natural river sand from Jimenoa River (collected by me) roughly in a 7:3 proportion. Lighting is comprised of two Power Glo F20T8 (18,000K) and two hardware store F17T8 (6,500K).

I use DIY CO2 (two 2L Coke bottles as generator, + 20oz for gas separator, and one Elite Mini-Filter as reactor), and aeration that works at night time. I keep minimal water surface agitation as I use a ToM Rapids Mini-Canister filter (where I use barely 1/3 of the content of a box of Fluval's Peat Fiber) and a Hagen's dual sponge filter. I keep the water parameters within the range of temp 25-28C (77-83F); pH 6.7-7.0; 4.5-6 dGH; 2-3.5 dKH; Nitrates top at 25ppm prior to water change. I recently measured dissolved levels of CO2 an found that they fluctuate from as low as 12ppm (noon) to 24ppm (midnite).

Occasionally I've had to "unplug" the CO2 injection for two or three days when I reach a zone of probable fragility (say less than 2dKH or pH close to 6.5).

I dose without much rigor (likely once or twice a month) chelated iron and other trace elements (e.g. API leaf zone; Tetra Flora Pride...).

Enough background:

I am not certain if the Aponogeton species I have is undulatus or ulvaceus or maybe some other similar species.

It recently sent a thick stem that after some turns (I've been raising duckweed and another unidentified surface plant there that I am "seeding" another tank with) it finally surfaced between the lamps assemblies (I leave some open spaces here and there) and it blossomed!. I have read that sometimes the Aponogeton ulvaceus require help to enter a dormant period after they produce flowers, while the undulatus requires no such intervention. What should I do to care for this plant?.

Sorry for the long post, just wanted to provide as detailed info as I considered relevant of my tank setting. I'll edit to post some pics once I'm done with my weekly water changes.

Thank you

Pepetj
Santo Domingo


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Tough to tell from pictures, but it looks like Ulvaceus to me. The size of the plant would also make me think that since Ulvaceus tends to grow with longer leaf blades in a lot of cases. Just a logical guess though.

Hopefully someone can answer your "rest period" question. I've heard a lot of different versions of what to do, but Kasselmann always suggest putting the dormant bulb into soil for several months and leaving at a temp or 20-25 degrees celcius for several months. Occasionally sprinkling with water, but not too much. You want the bulb to remain relatively dry so it doesn't rot. I've also heard of people refrigerating them and having success. Seems to be two different schools of thought, so hopefully someone with experience comes along!


----------



## Mr_docfish (Apr 21, 2008)

looks like an asian spp (single white inflorescence) cant really tell, and there are lots of hybrids out there now too. Most do not require dormant periods as such, but if it does slow down, you can just leave it in the tank and drop the temp to about 22Celcius and leave it there for about 4 weeks and then pick the temp back up to 26C or what ever you like to keep it at and do some water changes, and you will find it will come back with vigour. Basically, you will have to look at what happens in the wild.... the water either dries up (very rarely does it dry completely, just moist) or the water gets really cold and cloudy from heavy rains... during this time, the aponogetons hang back and wait for a better time to grow and flower. 
if you want the leaves to grow straighter, try adding a bit more trace and/or add Calcium iand see what happens.


----------



## pepetj (Oct 2, 2008)

Here are a few more pics of my Aponogeton species. Another stem is looking for the water surface!. I am now carefully dosing chelated iron weekly.

I trimmed three damaged leaves today and took some pics hoping you can help me ID it.

The longest leaf measures 33" (84 cm).

Pepetj
Santo Domingo

PS: Mr_docfish, I saw your planted tank (clicked at your signature's link). I tip my hat to you!


----------



## Mr_docfish (Apr 21, 2008)

I might be wrong about the asian spp...... it looks more like A longiplumosus 









looking at the tip of the inflorescence, which is pink, and the size of the tepals, I am quite sure of it. I have not seen one in person (hoping someone will send me one... or better off sending seeds.... Quarantine is pretty tight here.....), and normally it has a double inflorescence (but can be single) and can come in white and pink and variations in between: 









Looking at the leaves you have removed.... I would suggest more frequent addition of trace elements and possibly cooler water with an extra addition of calcium.

so far it looks good, hope it continues well for you.


----------

